# RIP Rafiki; You Can Now Run Free Without Pain



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Running in that crazy pasture cloud. Condolences.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a beautiful set of pics as a memorial, I hope in time she can look at them and remember all the good times.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank You Golden. I actually took over 300 pictures that day I spent with them last week. These are just some of my favorites.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. He has such a sweet face....my condolences to you friend, that was a very mature decision she had to make. I honestly don't event think I could make that decision, I only wish I had the choice when my horse passed away. *hugs*
RIP Rafiki.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Phantom commissioned me to make a memorial portrait of Rafiki and his owner.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/artists-journal%3B-equines-ink-updated-bit-83176/page18/#post1315999


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

He was a beautiful animal who's time here on earth touched your heart. Morn his loss, but at the same time, find peace in knowing we will all soon arrive at the same place.

When you arrive, I hope he's there to meet you, for I can't imagine heaven without those creatures we've come to love.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

May he rest in peace. Gone, but never forgotten


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Allison that's a beautiful picture =)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your friend's loss. It's never easy to lose your best animal friend. How old was he? He was quite gorgeous.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

He was about 24 yrs old.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

post the video! show them your video!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> post the video! show them your video!




Here is a tribute video I made of Rafiki to give to my friend. It is a tribute because I did not want to do a rest in peace video as they seem to depressing. I picked a song that I had found on the day we laid Rafiki to rest, the odd thing is I found the song long before we knew he was going to pass that day. 

Also at the end of the video I had 2 special pictures. The original picture which faded into a beautiful portrait made by tinyliny. When she saw the portrait in the video she was confused and turned to look at me and little did she know I was holding the framed portrait. She was so happy, she held the portrait all night. 

You will see the portrait at the end. Again Caroline thank you so much it turned out beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Rest in Peace Rafki may you run with the wind in your mane


----------



## maridadi (May 29, 2011)

Am so sorry to hear about your horse... a very pretty name too.. I guess you knew that 'Rafiki' means friend in Swahili? I used to live in Kenya and of course when I saw your post it reminded me of my past horses there too and that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge...

RIP Rafiki.


----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

R.i.p:-(


----------

